# DELL U2715H  vs  DELL U2717D  vs  LG 27MU67-B vs LG 27UD88



## MPH_the_Legend (15. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute,

Ich stehe wieder einmal vor einer schweren Entscheidung 

Wie im Titel bereits ersichtlich kann ich mich nicht zwischen diesen Monitoren entscheiden, da ich einfach keine Erfahrung im Bereich WQHD bzw 4k (UHD) habe.

Zuerst ein paar Informartionen zu meinem Sys..:- i7 3930k @ 4,5 Ghz
- Nvidia GTX 680 Zotac AMP Extreme (Herbst ersetzt durch zotac gtx 1080)​
Es stehen nun diese vier Monitore in der engeren Auswahl:

DELL Ultrasharp U2715H​
Für den sprechen die allgemein guten Erfahrungen und der hat sich auch hier im Forum als guter Allrounder bewährt, jedoch  "nur" WQHD
DELL Ultrasharp U2717D​
Dieser hier ist ziemlich neu und es gibt fast keine Testberichte bzw BenutzererfahrungenLG 27MU67-B​
Der LG ist der Beste 4k Monitor im unteren Preissegment und sein Geld wert laut PRADLG 27UD88​
Dieser LG hätte einen "dünneren" Rahmen jedoch noch nicht erhält bzw keine Tests da zu neu
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Meine Anforderungen sind eben ein Allround Monitor für Office, Browsen und allgemein ein gutes und reales Bild.
Ich besitze bereits einen Asus VG248QE diesen nutze ich rein zum zocken von allen möglichen Spielen, des Weiteren besitze ich einen Asus VS248H dieser wird jetzt eben durch einen neuen Monitor ersetzt.
Eine weitere Anmerkung ich werde meine Grafikkarte mit Herbst bzw Ende Sommer gegen eine GTX 1080 ersetzen um für Battlefield 1 genug Leistung zuhaben 

Worin liegt mein Entscheidungsproblem, ich bin mir nicht sicher wie gut ein 4k Monitor eben mit einem FHD Monitor zueinander passen, wegen schrecklicher Windows-Skalierung. Ich besitze auch ein Sruface Pro 4 wo ich bei manchen Programmen die ich benutze stark mit der Skalierung der Oberfläche der Programme kämpfe. Ich habe jetzt eben Angst, dass ich bei einem 4k Monitor darauf gar nichts lesen kann bzw nur sehr anstregend tz der 27 zoll. Deswegen tendiere ich eben zu den WQHD Monitoren, da dort die Auflösung sich nicht gleich verdoppelt.
Des Weiteren habe ich mir gedacht, wenn höhere Auflösung gleich auf 4k und keine Zwischenlösung, aber eben das Probleme der Skalierung und ich hatte mal einen FHD 27 Zoll Monitor und dies war der Horror, Gitternetz sichtbar usw.-Hat jemand Erfahrung mit 4k/WQHD und FHD Monitoren nebeneinander?
-Wie sieht es bei 4k/WQHD Monitoren bei Programmen mit schlechter Skalierung aus?
​Zu den Monitoren selbst, ich habe von diesen die besten Erfahrungen, wenn vorhanden, gelesen bzw wird hier in diesem Forum oder anderen diese Monitore oft empfohlen. Der Dell U2717D bzw LG 27UD88 wären die schmale Rahmenversion der anderen soweit ich weiß oder gibt es dort auch Unterschiede bzw habe ich keine feststellen können? 

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir da bei meiner Entscheidung helfen, vielleicht gibt es hier ja den Ein oder Anderen der einen dieser Monitore hat  Falls ich etwas vergessen habe werde ich es hier weiter ergänzen 

Lg Legend


----------



## Octobit (15. Mai 2016)

Ich werd dann doch mal mein vorgeschriebenes Kurzreview zum LG 27MU67 veröffentlichen. Gibt ja doch immer wieder Leute, die sich dafür interessieren. Musst dich nur ein paar Minuten gedulden 

Edit:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/430970-kurzreview-lg-27mu67-b-27-4k-ips-freesync.html

Bilder folgen noch


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (15. Mai 2016)

Dankeschön  lese ich mir durch  

Eine Frage  gleich an dich, wie is das unter Windows mit der Skalierung  kommst du damit zurecht? Und hast du vielleicht auch noch einen zweiten Monitor  in Betrieb?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Octobit (15. Mai 2016)

Hab bei Windows 10 die Skalierung ich meine auf 125% gestellt. Das ist für mich dann ganz gut leserlich, manchmal könnte es einen Tacken größer sein, bin aber auch ein bisschen kurzsichtig  Einen zweiten Monitor habe ich leider nicht, kein Platz aufm Schreibtisch :/

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (15. Mai 2016)

Ok  

Hast du vielleicht einen alten zweiten Monitor ^^ und könntest ihn dazu hängen und schau ob man auf beiden Bildschirmen die Skalierung  einstellen kann  
Finde dazu nichts im Internet 

Wenn es dir nicht möglich ist kein Problem wäre nur eine Bitte von mir tz danke für die Info


----------



## Octobit (15. Mai 2016)

Bin gerade nicht in meiner Wohnung, könnte wahrscheinlich Dienstag mir mal kurz einen zweiten organisieren 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (15. Mai 2016)

Octobit schrieb:


> Bin gerade nicht in meiner Wohnung, könnte wahrscheinlich Dienstag mir mal kurz einen zweiten organisieren
> 
> Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


Wenn dass für dich kein Problem ist bin ich dir sehr dankbar 👌👍 dann hätte ich endlich mal einen Vergleich.
Aber nur wenn es für dich keine Umstände macht


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (16. Mai 2016)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> und könntest ihn dazu hängen und schau ob man auf beiden Bildschirmen die Skalierung  einstellen kann



Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung berichten, dass man unter Windows 10 für jeden Monitor eine eigene Skalierungsstufe einstellen kann.  Zu den Monitoren kann ich leider nicht viel sagen.. Habe hier selbst nur zwei U28D590 stehen und den  LG 27MU67-B bei einem Kumpel gesehen.. Toller Monitor, habe aber leider nur den Vergleich zu den beiden TN-Krüppeln.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (16. Mai 2016)

MilesEdgeworth schrieb:


> Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung berichten, dass man unter Windows 10 für jeden Monitor eine eigene Skalierungsstufe einstellen kann.  Zu den Monitoren kann ich leider nicht viel sagen.. Habe hier selbst nur zwei U28D590 stehen und den  LG 27MU67-B bei einem Kumpel gesehen.. Toller Monitor, habe aber leider nur den Vergleich zu den beiden TN-Krüppeln.


Ah Vielen Dank


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (25. Mai 2016)

Also der Test von Prad ist online, aber nur als Video Review so wie ich, dass verstanden habe

LG 27UD68-W


----------



## JoM79 (25. Mai 2016)

Siehe anderer Thread, meine Antwort.


----------

